# Help ! No Data!



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a samsung fascinate thats on Cricket wireless ! It has been on cricket before and service was shut off . I reactivated it and now I get no data at all. Plz help!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

